# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Постоянно включается прокси сервер. [not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Tirrip.d
 > ]

## -brad-

В настройках IE постоянно включается прокси-сервер, отключение не помогает. Браузеры открывают при запуске левые сайты, а не то что стоит в настройках. Проверка утилитами не помогла.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *-brad-*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## regist

Отключите AVZPM и самостоятельно настройки AVZ не меняйте.
Переделайте после этого логи

+ Скачайте *AdwCleaner (by Xplode)* и сохраните его на *Рабочем столе*.Запустите его (в ОС *Windows Vista/Seven* необходимо запускать через правую кн. мыши *от имени администратора*), нажмите кнопку *"Scan"* и дождитесь окончания сканирования.Когда сканирование будет завершено, отчет будет сохранен в следующем расположении: *C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R0].txt*.Прикрепите отчет к своему следующему сообщению.

----------


## -brad-

Переделал.

----------


## regist

Здравствуйте!

Закройте все программы

Отключите
- ПК от интернета/локалки.
- Антивирус и Файрвол

Выполните скрипт в АВЗ -



```
begin
 SearchRootkit(true, true);
 SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 ExecuteFile('net.exe', 'stop tcpip /y', 0, 15000, true);
 ClearQuarantineEx(true); 
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Димон\AppData\Local\DirectXDockMemory\RegFltrX86.sys','');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Димон\AppData\Local\DirectXDockMemory\RegFltrX86.sys','32');
BC_ImportALL;
ExecuteSysClean;
 ExecuteWizard('SCU', 2, 3, true);
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

После выполнения скрипта компьютер перезагрузится.

*После перезагрузки:*
- Выполните в АВЗ:


```
begin
 CreateQurantineArchive(GetAVZDirectory+'quarantine.zip'); 
end.
```

Файл *quarantine.zip* из папки AVZ загрузите по ссылке "*Прислать запрошенный карантин*" вверху темы.

- Удалите в AdwCleaner всё кроме папок с названиями программ которыми вы пользуетесь (если ничем из перечисленного в логе не пользуетесь, то удалите всё).

Профиксите в HijackThis




```
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://www.apeha.ru
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:29892
```

что с проблемой?

----------


## -brad-

Карантин отправил, но прокси всё равно включается.

----------


## regist

- Сделайте лог полного сканирования МВАМ.

----------


## -brad-

Вот!

----------


## regist

Удалите в MBAM  только



```
Registry Keys: 1
PUP.Optional.SuperFish.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-460386004-1518153553-3382157019-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\DOMSTORAGE\superfish.com, , [e703d0ab473494a2193b2389f1115fa1],
```

после этого деинсталируйте MBAM/

*Сделайте полный образ автозапуска uVS* только программу скачайте отсюда

----------


## -brad-

Сделал

----------


## regist

Выполните скрипт в uVS




```
;uVS v3.82.8 [http://dsrt.dyndns.org]
;Target OS: NTv6.1

delref 1HTTP=127.0.0.1:21522
delall %SystemDrive%\USERS\ДИМОН\APPDATA\LOCAL\DIRECTXDOCKMEMORY\REGFLTRX86.SYS
restart
```

что с проблемой?





> - Удалите в AdwCleaner всё кроме папок с названиями программ которыми вы пользуетесь (если ничем из перечисленного в логе не пользуетесь, то удалите всё).


лог удаления так и не прикрепили  :Wink:

----------


## -brad-

В AdwCleaner удалил всё. Выполнил скрипт в uVS, но ничего не изменилось. Прокси я могу отключить, но после выключения-включения браузера он опять появляется.

----------


## regist

> В AdwCleaner удалил всё.


и утилиты от яндекса и mail.ru тоже ? В последнем логе uVS они видны  :Wink: 


+ Сделайте лог ComboFix

----------


## -brad-

Вот лог AdwCleaner и ComboFix

----------


## regist

Скопируйте текст ниже в Блокнот и сохраните как файл с названием *CFScript.txt* *на диск С.* 


```
KillAll::

File::


Driver::

Folder::


Registry::

DDS::
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>;*origin.com;*ea.com;*akamaihd.net
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:33055


FileLook::

DirLook::
Reboot::
```

После сохранения переместите *CFScript.txt* на пиктограмму ComboFix.exe.

Когда сохранится новый отчет *ComboFix.txt*, прикрепите его к сообщению.

+ сделайте новый лог uVS.

----------


## -brad-

Выполнил.

----------


## regist

Скопируйте текст ниже в Блокнот и сохраните как файл с названием *CFScript.txt* *на диск С.* 


```
KillAll::

File::
c:\users\Димон\AppData\Local\DirectXDockMemory\RegFltrX86.sys

Driver::
RegFltrX86

Folder::


Registry::

DDS::
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>;*origin.com;*ea.com;*akamaihd.net
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:33055

Reboot::
```

После сохранения переместите *CFScript.txt* на пиктограмму ComboFix.exe.

Когда сохранится новый отчет *ComboFix.txt*, прикрепите его к сообщению.

Выполните скрипт в uVS



```
;uVS v3.82.8 [http://dsrt.dyndns.org]
;Target OS: NTv6.1

delall %SystemDrive%\USERS\ДИМОН\APPDATA\LOCAL\DIRECTXDOCKMEMORY\REGFLTRX86.SYS
deldir %SystemDrive%\USERS\ДИМОН\APPDATA\LOCAL\YANDEX\UPDATER
delref 1HTTP=127.0.0.1:33055
delref HTTP=127.0.0.1:24458
delref %SystemDrive%\USERS\ДИМОН\APPDATA\LOCAL\YANDEX\YANDEXBROWSER\APPLICATION\32.0.1700.12508\DELEGATE_EXECUTE.EXE
delref %SystemDrive%\PROGRAM FILES\MAIL.RU\GUARD\GUARDMAILRU.EXE
delref HTTP://GO.MAIL.RU/SEARCH?FR=FFTB&Q=
delref HTTP://GO.MICROSOFT.COM/FWLINK/?LINKID=54896
delref HTTP://MAIL.RU/CNT/7993/
delref HTTP://WWW.YANDEX.RU/?WIN=100&CLID=1946475-10361
restart
```

сделайте новый образ автозапуска.

----------


## -brad-

Выполнил всё, но ничего не изменилось. Прокси постоянно включается с разными портами.

----------


## regist

Удалите ComboFix


Сделайте лог Process Monitor следующим образом: запустите Process Monitor; меню Options -> включите флажок Enable Boot Logging; перезагрузитесь; после этого воспроизведите проблему, затем запустите Process Monitor и сохраните лог: меню File -> Save -> PML-формат; заархивируйте и выложите на файлообменник, например http://rghost.ru

----------


## -brad-

http://rghost.ru/download/56644125/7...110/Bootlog.7z

Так

----------


## thyrex

Содержимое папки c:\users\ДИМОН\AppData\Local\ApplicationHistory сообщите

Выполните скрипт в AVZ


```
begin
ShowMessage('Внимание! Перед выполнением скрипта AVZ автоматически закроет все сетевые подключения.' + #13#10 + 'После перезагрузки компьютера подключения к сети будут восстановлены в автоматическом режиме.');
ExecuteFile('net.exe', 'stop tcpip /y', 0, 15000, true);
if not IsWOW64
 then
  begin
   SearchRootkit(true, true);
   SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
  end;
QuarantineFile('c:\users\ДИМОН\AppData\Local\DirectXDockMemory\DirectXDockMemory.exe','');
 SetServiceStart('DirectXDockMemory.exe', 4);
 DeleteService('DirectXDockMemory.exe');
 DeleteService('RegFltrX86');
 DeleteFile('c:\users\ДИМОН\AppData\Local\DirectXDockMemory\DirectXDockMemory.exe','32');
 DeleteFileMask('c:\users\ДИМОН\AppData\Local\DirectXDockMemory', '*', true);
DeleteDirectory('c:\users\ДИМОН\AppData\Local\DirectXDockMemory');
 BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Пришлите карантин согласно *Приложения 2* правил по красной ссылке *Прислать запрошенный карантин* вверху темы

Отключите еще раз использование прокси и проверьте, появится ли он снова

Сделайте новые логи

----------

-brad-

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## -brad-

Содержимое папки c:\users\ДИМОН\AppData\Local\ApplicationHistory файл RestartExplorer.exe.d85212b3.ini

----------


## thyrex

Все остальное выполняйте

+ что в папке c:\program files\eDealsPop
 сообщите

----------

-brad-

----------


## -brad-

В папке c:\program files\eDealsPop файл unins000.dat
Скрипт выполнил, файл отправил, прокси отключил, пока не появилось, сейчас перезагружу посмотрю и сделаю логи.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Всё хорошо.

----------


## thyrex

Порядок в логах

----------

-brad-

----------


## regist

Выполните скрипт в AVZ при наличии доступа в интернет:



```
var
LogPath : string;
ScriptPath : string;

begin
 LogPath := GetAVZDirectory + 'log\avz_log.txt';
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then DeleteFile(LogPath);
 ScriptPath := GetAVZDirectory +'ScanVuln.txt';

  if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 1) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
    if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 0) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
       ShowMessage('Невозможно загрузить скрипт AVZ для обнаружения наиболее часто используемых уязвимостей!');
       exit;
      end;
  end;
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then ExecuteFile('notepad.exe', LogPath, 1, 0, false)
end.
```

После его работы, если будут найдены уязвимости, в блокноте откроется файл avz_log.txt со ссылками на обновления системы и критичных к безопасности программ, которые нужно загрузить и установить. В первую очередь это относится к Java Runtime Environment, Adobe Reader и Adobe Flash Player, это программы, уязвимостями в которых наиболее часто пользуются для внедрения зловредов в систему.

Советы и рекомендации после лечения компьютера

----------

-brad-

----------


## -brad-

Всё нормально. Всем спосибо.

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *2*Обработано файлов: *6*В ходе лечения обнаружены вредоносные программы:
 c:\users\димон\appdata\local\directxdockmemory\reg  fltrx86.sys - *not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Tirrip.d* ( BitDefender: Adware.PirritSuggestor.A )

----------

